# Chinese Syrup



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yum! Found on the shelf of my local oriental mart. They have great egg roll ingredients, but I'll pass on the syrup.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya me too. Wow that has got to really wear on you intestines. Unlike Honey!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Where do u live?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

For those of you that don't live near the Chicago area oriental mart that _Barry _patronizes, you too can have your own _Wasp Queen Brand Chinese Syrup_: :lookout:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WASP-QUEEN-CHINESE-HONEY-FLAVORED-SYRUP-USA-SELLER-/290572809993

Hey, they ship _worldwide!
_


:ws:


----------

